# blad java - unable the launch the application

## gerwazy

Witam

Jestem nowym uzytkownikiem gentoo.

Potrzebuje pomocy z java gdyz nie moge sam sie z tym uporac.

Java jest zainstalowana ale zaden program nie chce dzialac.

Bez wzgledu jakiej javy uzyje ten sam blad sie pojawie.

Dodam ze w przegladarce wszystko dziala pieknie.

Nie dzialaja tylko programy.

Flaga USE java oczywiscie wlaczona.

```
java -version displays:

java version "1.7.0_21"

Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_21-b11)

Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.21-b01, mixed mode)
```

Jak  rozwiazac ten problem?

----------

## lsdudi

IHMO java do gentoo nie psauje  :Smile: 

Podaj błedy  jakie sypie najlepiej to zobaczysz odpalajac program z terminala

----------

## gerwazy

Problem w tym ze nie terminal nic nie pokazuje tylko po prostu konczy wykonywanie programu.

Posprawdzalem wiecej programow i sie okazuje ze z konsoli 2 dzialaja a 1 nie dziala.

Zmienilem ustawienie launczera na domyslne java -jar i poprzez klikniecie juz tez ie otwieraja.

Wychodzi na to ze jednak dziala java. Tylko jeden program cos nie dziala chyba dlatego ze obsluguje grafike.

Moze przekompilowac sterowniki ati z flaga "java" ?

----------

